# [SOLVED BOOTSPLASH] Brak przejścia Silent do Verbose 2.6.20

## andrzejk

Nie mam możliwości przejścia z trybu silent do verbose poprzez F2 odkąd zmieniłem jądro z 2.6.19 na 2.6.20 może wiecie czym to jest spowodowane. Od razu uprzedzam w kernelu mam:

```

Device Drivers > Input Device Support

   <*>Event Interface

```

Nic nie pomogła dzisiejsza aktualizacja splashutils i ponowne wygenerowanie initrd

```

splash_geninitramfs livecd-2007.0 -r 1024x768 -g /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1024x768 -v

```

no i na koniec grub.conf

```

title=Gentoo kompilacja 2.6.20-r8 (Internet i Praca) Gentoo (Test)

root(hd0,1)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda5 video=vesafb:mttr vga=791 splash=kdgraphics,silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 fbcon=scrollback:256k quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 acpi=on

initrd /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1024x768

```

Czy inni użytkownicy jąder 2.6.20 mają taki sam problem czy to tylko u mnie?

----------

## Maf

U mnie działało ale configu już nie mam niestety.

----------

## w.tabin

 *andrzejk wrote:*   

> Nie mam możliwości przejścia z trybu silent do verbose poprzez F2 odkąd zmieniłem jądro z 2.6.19 na 2.6.20 może wiecie czym to jest spowodowane. 
> 
> Czy inni użytkownicy jąder 2.6.20 mają taki sam problem czy to tylko u mnie?

 

Mam obecnie kernel 2.6.21 i zrobiłem to tak:

Wykasowałem istniejący plik initramfs

```
rm /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz
```

Następnie utworzyłem nowy initramfs:

```
splash_geninitramfs -v -g /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz -r 1024x768 livecd-2007.0
```

i wygenerowałem plik initrd:

```
splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1024x768 -r 1024x768 livecd-2007.0
```

i zmieniłem wpis w /boot/grub/grub.conf na taki:

```
title=Gentoo 2.6.21-gentoo

    root (hd0,6)

    savedefault

    kernel /kernel-2.6.21-gentoo root=/dev/sda9 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@70 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 console=tty1

    initrd (hd0,6)/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1024x768
```

W kernelu mam  

```
Device Drivers > Input Device Support

    < >   Event interface
```

i wszystko działa ok

Pozdrawiam

----------

## andrzejk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> W kernelu mam
> 
> Device Drivers > Input Device Support
> ...

 

I oto chodziło - dziwne bo to powinno być i było na odwrót. Po wyłączeniu i rekompilacji jest ok F2 działa. 

THX

Edit

Właśnie zauważyłem jeden mały problem - wrócić z verbose do silent poprzez F2 jednakże już nie mogę - ale nie martwi mnie to zbytnio więc zostawiam SOLVED

----------

## ukl

Orientuje się ktoś z was może jak aktywować framebuffer w tym kernelu? ( dla karty ATI) bo opcja ta zniknęła u mnie wraz z kernelem 2.6.20 ;<

----------

## andrzejk

 *ukl wrote:*   

> Orientuje się ktoś z was może jak aktywować framebuffer w tym kernelu? ( dla karty ATI) bo opcja ta zniknęła u mnie wraz z kernelem 2.6.20 ;<

 

Ja mam framebuffer w 2.6.20-r8:

DevcieDrivers -> Graphics Support -> Support For Frame buffer devices i Support for the framebuffer splash

Ale może o coś innego ci chodzi?

----------

## ukl

Hm.. a to dziwne.. u mnie nie pojawia się opcja "Support for the framebuffer splash" - zastanawiam się, które z ustawień ją blokuje...

----------

## andrzejk

 *ukl wrote:*   

> Hm.. a to dziwne.. u mnie nie pojawia się opcja "Support for the framebuffer splash" - zastanawiam się, które z ustawień ją blokuje...

 

Jak widać w pomocy do support for the framebuffer splash:

```

Depends on: FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y && !FB_TILEBLITTING 

```

Czy czasem nie masz zaprztyczkowanego  :Wink: :

```

[ ]   Enable Tile Blitting Support 

```

----------

